# Controlar un motor AC con dimmer y Arduino



## Gcamargo (Feb 1, 2018)

Hola tengo un proyecto de control de motor ac, este es uno de los que usamos en casa para llenar el tinaco de agua arriba de la casa.. 
en especifico necesito establecer las RPMs a las que quiero que gire mi motor,
pienso utilizar un dimmer para el control de velocidad
poner un optointerruptor para medir las rpms,
al dimmer le cambiaría el potencio-metro y pondría uno digital,
luego haría una tabla comparativa donde se establezcan los parámetros en que cada nivel de resistencia que ponga detecte a cuantas rpms esta girando el motor (siento que seria algo complicado porque no es como que pueda poner el valor a la resistencia de 10.01.. para que el motor gire a no se 500rpm, y si quisiera que el motor gire a 550? no se si poniéndole a la resistencia 9.90(suposición claro))  
una vez teniendo la comparativa podría establecer en arduino un programa donde pueda indicar las rpms a las que quiero que gire el motor...
igual si tienen otras idea podría cambiar mi idea principal, o si ya han resuelto esta pregunta en este post les agradecería me guiaran a el.. 
Muchas gracias!
Saludos. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2018)

Para llenar un tinaco se utiliza una bomba AC y un interruptor automático , fin !

¿ Variarle rpm ?  Esos motores no  soportan dimmerizado , además cual sería la idea de disminuir las rpm , disminuir los litros y aumentar el tiempo funcionando ?

Proyecto sin duda extraño y dudoso . . .


¿ Que llevas hecho  o diseñado hasta ahora ?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 2, 2018)

Esos motores normalmente son de jaula de ardilla, son síncronos, giran por el numero de polos y la frecuencia a la que se alimentan, no lo puedes controlar con un dimmer por que estará produciendo deslizamiento magnético constante, aparte del aumento de la corriente si le varias la frecuencia a la que fue diseñado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 2, 2018)

Hola, un motor jaula de ardilla, es Asíncrono. A éstos motores puedes variarles la fcia. de trabajo, de hecho se usan ampliamente con variadores. Lo que no debe hacerse es variar la tensión de funcionamiento, ya que se está jugando con el torque.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2018)

Nuyel dijo:


> Esos motores normalmente son de jaula de ardilla, son *síncronos*, giran por el numero de polos y la frecuencia a la que se alimentan, no lo puedes controlar con un dimmer por que estará produciendo deslizamiento magnético constante, aparte del aumento de la corriente si le varias la frecuencia a la que fue diseñado.



      ​
Si bien con una carga constante su velocidad es bastante regular, *NO *se puede decir que sean sincrónicos, solo basta mirar la placa de de características del motor donde la velocidad es (Aproximadamente) un 97% de lo que debería ser su velocidad de sincronismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2018)

Si si , juro que resbalan y pierden el sincronismo


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 2, 2018)

Esta pregunta puede sonar un poco de burrada pero bueno jajaja
si es un motor jaula de ardilla asíncrono como los que utilizan los ventiladores que suelen reducir el torque y por ende las rpm cuando la tensión de entrada baja, pregunto yo ¿El no podría utilizar el dimmer controlado por el arduino ajustando la dimmerizacion para que las rpm leídas por el sensor se acerquen a las rpm deseadas por el usuario (estilo un circuito seguidor)? ¿O directamente el motor tiene algún otro conflicto al funcionar con dimmer?
Aunque esto es más complicado que la tabla de valores que el pensaba crear


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2018)

No es lo mismo un motor de ventilador que uno de bomba de agua , el de ventilador *SI* fué diseñado para variarle la velocidad variando tensión (dimmer o inductor en serie , ya sea por fuera o dentro mismo del motor) , el de bomba de agua fué diseñado para mantener las rpm.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2018)

Es que el ventilador es uno de los pocos casos admisibles ya que el par resistente baja de forma cúbica así que aunque el par motor también baje estrepitosamente se puede llegar a un equilibrio.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hola a toda la comunidad... Me encuentro en la búsqueda de un esquema que me ayude a construir un circuito que controle la velocidad de un motor de licuadora (110v ac) (Marca Oster) la cual trae varios accesorios para licuar y procesar alimentos etc.

He estado viendo algunos vídeos que donde usan dos métodos en concreto: usando un dimmer o pwm... Siendo en mas eficiente el pwm, entonces... ¿Alguien me puede sugerir? como construir un circuito para controlar la velocidad de un motor AC 110V usando un IC555 o otra opcion que le mantenga el torque de torcion al motor?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

Los dos son igual de eficientes o ineficientes.
En alterna con un triac.si o si va un dimmer que hace control de fase.
En continua un transistor con pwm

O rectificar la alterna y usar un pwm porque ya es continua


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 30, 2019)

consideras que vaste usando un TRIAC NTE 5638


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

No lo sé. Prueba a ver.
En principio son bastante intercambiables, luego ya hay matices.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

8 Amperes quizás sea medio justo para un motor de 110 V y quizás 800 Watts . . .


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2019)

Es verdad, estoy acostumbrado a pensar en 230V y claro, la potencia es el doble para la misma corriente.
Con 4A son 1000W


----------



## lanserc83 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola, quién me puede dar una mano por favor. Tengo una duda que tengo con un motor de AC, dejo fotos para que lo vean. Lo que me llama la atención es que dice que es de 180V 2,2A y sé que lo normal es 110/220V. En mi país tenemos 220V y mi duda es si le quiero controlar la velocidad con un dimmer, voy a necesitar hacer algo más por el tema del voltaje, o va a trabajar bien con un sencillo dimmer y los 220V aunque diga ser de 180V? Y si me pueden recomendar algún diagrama con los componentes para armar el dimmer. Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2020)

Los 220 V rectificados *onda completa* pero *sin capacitor de filtro* , el motor los vería cómo 180 V !

Así que un dimmer , luego el rectificado de onda completa y allí el motor .






						Problema de control en motor de 180 Vdc
					

Tengo una cinta de correr con poco uso, que al arrancar parece como si la placa le suministrara más voltios de lo normal (pues arranca muy fuerte) y acto seguido dispara la proteccion de 8A de la alimentación.   Si lo puenteo (por si fuera la protección que fallara) salta una proteccion de la...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




PD : no hagas tema doble !


----------

